

What Facebook Is Doing to Your Brain? - wallzz
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=714351161919710

======
tmikaeld
Ironically posted on facebook?

Also, knowing that something is addictive and negativ does not stop one from
continuing to abuse it.

Social rehabilitation centers, the next big thing?

